# Metagenerator and TheTVDB.com



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Anyone else having problems using metagenerator to build the text files that go with videos served through pyTivo?

Since last night I get no search results for TV series and the www.thetvdb.com website comes up as a suspended account.

Searching for movie info results in a 401 error. Found this on another forum with a google search:



> The site www.movie-xml.com has been taken down. The site was hosted at the developer's work office and his boss found out and took it down.
> 
> Other users have offered to host the site so hopefully it will be back up soon.


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

Apparently theTVdb.com is having issues with their host so they are trying to figure out what to do...

movie-xml is basically having the same problem. Maybe some type of resolution will happen shortly. 

Until then, the MetaGenerator is out of luck...

I do foresee tvdb.com to come back kind of fast. There is a lot of HTPC applications that use the data so I foresee something happening rather fast.

Maybe something will be resolved rather fast...


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Weird that they both go down within a day of each other. Thanks for the update.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Just noticed that thetvdb.com is back up and searches for Series in MetaGenerator are working again. Movie searches are still no go.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Here we go again it seems. Tried to create some txt files with metagenerator and getting weird results. I can see the series in the left hand pane, but when I select the one I want all I get in the right hand pane is the series name, no seasons to pick from.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Here's a couple of screen captures to illustrate the problem.


----------



## DrGaellon (Sep 3, 2004)

TVDB works fine, but the movie database seems to have disappeared again.

Has anyone else noticed that the windows for MetaGenerator are not resizable, and too narrow for the contents?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

According to the person who wrote MetaGenerator:



> So I think that movie-xml is dead. The guy who did movie-xml has teamed with someone else and the created themoviedb.org. It's in beta now and they don't have a published API just yet. So until they do, I am afraid movies will be dead in the water for now...


----------



## 3evils (Jul 7, 2007)

Well it looks like there will be an API, as soon as he posts one. there is a tab which tells you it is coming soon.


----------

